# What models did you get for christmas?



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

It is a tradition among my friends and extended family to exchange gifts among the adults on christmas eve, leaving christmas morning and day to be just about the children. 
So far I have received Grandpa Munster and Herman Munster from Moebius from one friend and the Revell Gold Knight of Nice from another.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll get this started! I ordered the Aoshima FAB 1 from Thunderbirds for myself. Been wanting it forever. Should be here next week.:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nothing Sci-Fi related.

Trumpeter 1/200 USS Missouri

Pontos Teak deck for the Missouri

New Dremel

Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

My wife knows not to buy me something for Christmas as a surprise, I'm into too many different things. I built my own again this year. 

I made a Flying Saucer out of an old CD and it's snap case and some bottle caps just to see if I could do it. I started Monday afternoon and finished yesterday evening. Most of the time was for glue and paint drying of course, and a few hours assembling toys for my grandnephew for Christmas. (Being the so called "expert" model builder in the family DOES have a price!)

I'm going to write an article about this easy and FREE saucer project to add to my website. Merry Christmas to all!:wave:

Stumpy in Ahia


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I went nuts during Squadron's series of holiday sales and spent around $1500 or so on discounted airplane kits. I'll have to actually count them and total them up to be sure.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Three of my Christmas gifts are on preorder. So I am still waiting on them to be shipped. I have two of the Moebius B-9 Robot models coming. And one Knight Rider 1/15 scale Kitt in Super Pursuit Mode.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

My Christmas gift this year wasn't a model, but it's fueling my sci fi/space passion. My wife got me a telescope :hat:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm giving myself the new Salzo 3 foot TOS Galactica!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

No models, just tools: a Makerbot Replicator 2 3D printer (which I actually got in October--it was on sale), and a heat gun.

My son got me those neat NCC-1701 whiskey glasses that ThinkGeek came out with about a month ago--very nice!


----------



## FAA (Mar 26, 2013)

Just got back into the Hobby after many years of absence so this is what "I" got and what Santa (wife and Kids) gifted (I may have gone WAY overboard ...) 

Star Trek:

AMT 1/1400 Enterprise D (not Clear)
AMT 1/1400 Enterprise C
AMT 1/1400 Enterprise B
AMT TNG Klingon Battle Cruiser
AMT Galileo Shuttle 2 
AMT Cutaway Enterprise
AMT Vulcan Shuttle
AMT 1/650 Klingon Battle Cruiser
AMT K-7 Space Station
AMT DS9 Space Station
AMT Romulan Bird of prey
AMT Romulan Warbird
AMT Star Trek Bridge set
Monogram Voyager Maquis ship
Monogram Voyager Kazon
Revell Voyager 
Polar Lights 1/350 NX-01
Polar Lights 1/350 TOS Enterprise

and Polar Lights Back to the Future time machine

I also picked up some extras as phot etch parts from Paragrafix and some updates from DLM.

I am still trying to decide is i should do decals o the TOS and NX-01 or go with paint masks. Any opinions form more experienced members are welcomed.

Merry Christmas to all !


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

Salzo 3 foot TOS Galactica?
got a link?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's the thread on the RPF. You may have to join the forum to view it though.

http://www.therpf.com/f11/37-1-2-in...battlestar-galactica-scratchbuild-2-a-194215/

However, the run is closed now to new orders until next spring.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

My haul....mostly picked up through the year then 'confiscated', until Christmas  .....

Dragon Hulk to complete my Avengers collection

Ertl Star Wars Podracer...for some reason I never got this when it came out but it's a really nice kit

SRS Prototypes Lunar Truck from 'Moon'.....resin kit that's small but with terrific detail


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

miniature sun said:


> My haul....mostly picked up through the year then 'confiscated, until Christmas  .....
> 
> Dragon Hulk to complete my Avengers collection
> 
> ...


I got the Lindberg Area 51 UFO :thumbsup:

Happy Holidays 2 ALL!! :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Moebius 1/25 Tumbler and Bat Pod, and figures to go with it, and the NX-01 refit (and a separate set of Aztec decals).


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

The new PL Superman...awesome kit!


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

AMT Star Trek Bridge set

I'm integrating parts from the original, the 25th anniversary and this one.
I would like a light kit! 

Bor


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

My friends, with all the kits I have yet to work on, as well as all the kits & guns I have lying around in wait to be finished, I did not want nor did I get any new ones.:lol:
I DID get the European Airwolf movie on DVD though... never saw it before, this will be a treat.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I got the Lego Sopwith Camel (#10226) with moving ailerons and elevator that are controlled from the cockpit.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

robiwon said:


> I'm giving myself the new Salzo 3 foot TOS Galactica!


Originally asked where I could find info on it, then saw another post with a link.

Too bad he didn't go for 1/2500 scale as that would have been a selling point for me.

Would have been nice to have it the same scale as the Bas Azz 1/2500 TNS Galactica and not to mention the host of RTF ships already in 1/2500.

My lovely wife got me...
1/32 Tamiya P-51D Mustang (Blondie - which is appropriate for her).
1/144 Dragon Air-Force One.
and while not a model.
Yamato 2199 [1] Blue-Ray.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I got 12 1/4105 scale, 3D printed / grown BSG shuttles, 6 each TOS and TNS. I paid for 'em, but they arrived on Christmas!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Griffworks said:


> I got 12 1/4105 scale, 3D printed / grown BSG shuttles, 6 each


Good shuttles come in small packages.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I got the MOSCHOPS P/Scenes resin kit from Aroara


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> Originally asked where I could find info on it, then saw another post with a link.
> 
> Too bad he didn't go for 1/2500 scale as that would have been a selling point for me.
> 
> Would have been nice to have it the same scale as the Bas Azz 1/2500 TNS Galactica and not to mention the host of RTF ships already in 1/2500.


I think it was dictated by the number of available greeblie kits that were available in "half" scale to the 6 footer. That is, if a part on the 6er was a 1/72 plane part was there a comparable plane part in 1/144, and so on. Hence the "1/2 Studio Scale" description.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

For a change...none. I'm not disappointed, but I didn't really see anything out there that I just "need" to have. Maybe the Moebius TOS BSG kits, but I'd like to have the Galactica first out of that lot.


----------



## garymartian (Apr 22, 2008)

My Wife got me the Moebius Battlestar Pegasus! It looks awesome.  may build it as a rest from my 1/350 refit I got last year.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I received the re issued 1/64 scale Viking ship from Atlantis I had one as a kid and always wanted one but was turned off by some of the high prices asked by collectors, and Grandpa and Herman Munster kits from my wife, but before I do any other modeling I need to make repairs on my Angry Red Planet Bat Rat Spider Crab creature, broken legs and one claw from my monitor falling onto the beastie. repairs underway with epoxy and Apoxie Sculpt will be as good as new. Karl


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Polar Lights Jupiter 2, Moebius little Spindrift and Confederate Raider, Revell Red Knight and Lincoln Futura. Thomas Graham's book of Aurora. Wanted Dead or Alive the complete series w/Steve McQueen on DVD. Man of Steel DVD. A really cool watch, and some Stetson products.
Much more than I deserve, but then, I have a awesome brother/best friend and family, and they have all made this old modeler very Happy this Christmas, they are simply the BEST, and I am very lucky to have them in my life

Mike :wave:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Cadet Series 1/2500 Enterprise C as a company "Secret Santa" gift, and with a gift card, got the re-release of the AMT TOS Bridge Set and the 1/1000 NX Refit models.

Would the Hallmark USS Kelvin ornament count...? :tongue:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I also got a Kuerig coffee maker that I am enjoying right now. I got four sharks for my large fish tank too. Little buggers are fast. Hard to get good pics.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here we go:









Even finished two of them already!

And I still have two shipments coming!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

That huge kit's depot of yours, full of shelves, is modular or something? How do you expand it over the years?


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I got a rock...






Whoops, wrong holiday.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Boom.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd like to put real hair on the cyclops. Anyone know of a good method or product?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> I'd like to put real hair on the cyclops. Anyone know of a good method or product?


No way! That destroys the nostalgia!! But.
If you're gonna get all hyper-realistic on the model, you'll also need to cut out and replace the eyeball, hollow out the mouth and build a mouth cavity, and create 'bottoms' for the feet & toenails.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Finally got my last shipment from Squadron's insane series of sales. So here's the final pile of what I got myself for Christmas:









I finished the Buffalo and the YF-23, am mostly done with Corsair, just starting the Kfir C2/C7, and am painting Superman.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

kdaracal said:


> I'd like to put real hair on the cyclops. Anyone know of a good method or product?


Here is an idea for you, you could use the little Johnny Lightning Chariot:









found that image here:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...zGHaC7286RY77PnEjo4O1-Ww&ust=1388951509272933

If you do put fur on it, keep in mind that it needs to be uneven looking, the original suit had coconut bark on it and had a very coarse and uneven look to it.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Absolutely Nothing,was what I got.


----------



## ChristianQ (Jan 5, 2014)

I haven't, as US Customs is still sitting on mine in the port of Los Angeles. Wankers.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

BWolfe said:


> Here is an idea for you, you could use the little Johnny Lightning Chariot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a JL Chariot and Pod set!! What a wonderful idea!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

And the Chariot scale is way better, too.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I did this with mine- painted it to be black & white...


----------

